# Game 63: Wizards @ Heat (4/21 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 21, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*










*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who knows who starts and who plays. I guess we'll see how important they'll take that slim chance to catch the Bulls because this would be the perfect spot to rest Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should rest Wade and Lebron. Get Bosh some reps seeing as he missed the Bulls game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo: Everybody is a game-time decision. (Yes, that's what he said.)


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Rest wade and Lebron on this one. I want our bench tested today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Bosh and Turiaf are sitting this one out.

Wade will play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Starting lineup for Heat tonight 

Mario
Wade
JJ
UD
Pittman

Bosh and Turiaf will be the inactives.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's with Bosh's sitting so many games out?

This is odd...

I wonder how the decisions are taken. Is Bosh asking to stay out? Is it Spo? If it's Spo, why?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This game looks like a great match up for Bosh...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to find out Bosh has been banged up this whole time...having a hand in his poor 2nd half.

I really wanna see Bosh/Wade sans Bron though. I haven't really liked that pairing for 2 seasons. That 2nd qt Bosh-Wade and friends unit doesn't seem all that productive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Starting lineup looks similar to what Heat used against Atlanta in playoffs: Chalmers, Wade, Jones, Haslem. Pittman, rather than J. O'Neal.


That is pretty funny. Wonder if Spo will call some old sets?


Oh wait, who am I kidding, the offense back then was high pick and rolls and in Spo's words "Give it to Wade and get the **** out of his way"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just ****ing great. Looks like Wade dislocated his index finger on his left hand. They were trying to pop it back in place, then went to the locker room.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you kidding me W2B...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DEXTER!

Damn that was nice. He has good hands actualy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nope. Team Trainer Jay Sabol tried to pop it back in place and couldnt, then team doctor Harlan Selznick tried but could either so they took him to the locker room.


Pitt racking up the dunks of late.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

WoW!Worse than soccer!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:juwan:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How the **** does Pittman get own like that? Who the **** is Seraphin!?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, Juwan with the sick post moves!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Just what we need in a meaningless game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Between Seraphin, Nene, Booker and Vesely, the Wizards have a nice collection of bigs.

Yes, I left Blatche off the list on purpose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> How the **** does Pittman get own like that? Who the **** is Seraphin!?


Seraphin has been excellent of late. Check his numbers as a starter with Nene out.

14 and 7 or something.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> How the **** does Pittman get own like that? Who the **** is Seraphin!?


Seraphin has been playing great of late. He's just 22 and has 16 and 8 this month.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
Juwan Howard now guarding Jan Vesely. Vesely was seven months old when Howard committed to Michigan.

Thats hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Joel, the obligatory offensive foul costing us a Miller trey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I dunno if I can watch this game, terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> #HEATgame: @DwyaneWade has a dislocated left index finger. He will not return to the game


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many turnovers.

Get Juwan the **** outta my sight. Waste of a roster spot.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** you Cole!

going one on three


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is playing so bad right now. Damn man, wtf happened to you.

Rookie wall? That wall collapsed and crushed Norris man.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cole turning the ball on a horrible pass...


wtf


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ...


****, I hope he will be 100% for the playoffs...

How long does it typically takes to come back from a dislocated finger?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nene takes 3s???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-15 after 1

Painful 1st quarter to watch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, that went as bad as possible.

Wade injured, we suck. So much for getting the bench some confidence.

Need Mario to step it up and get some shots to go down. Big Dex has been the lone bright spot.

Miller needs to be aggressive looking for his shot too. Big opportunity for him now tonight.;


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

UGLY basketball!!!Both sides!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bright side: it was Wade's left hand, non shooting.

Lebron in.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lebron joins????????WOW!!!LOVE IT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Cole. Finally something positive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> ****, I hope he will be 100% for the playoffs...
> 
> How long does it typically takes to come back from a dislocated finger?


Non shooting hand so it'll just be uncomfortable for a while. It'll make that lefty hook he's mastered in the post much more difficult though. I think Kobe has played through a fractured finger on his shooting hand last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> Lebron joins????????WOW!!!LOVE IT!


That is far from positive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Cartier Martin. Typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That is far from positive.


Exactly. Would prefer he doesnt come in at all.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

You're right but still...we need this victory!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan you suck ass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cartier Martin. Such a Samardo Samuels.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this lineup sucks so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman
> 
> Based on the raggedness of this game, and the fact Erik Spoelstra said LeBron James was so sore he couldn't get through shootaround, it seemingly would be irresponsible to bring him into this game.


If Spo wasnt just making this up as an excuse, then he better not put Lebron in this game.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pittman looked like he could score today!Where is he?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol these roleplayers really suck. Cant keep up with the Wizards....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game needs more Dexter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, what the **** are you doing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many PG turnovers tonight?

Despicable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario and Cole scare me. Not dependable at all right now.

More Lebron Wade Miller might be necessary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman has been a lot better of late. He actually looks like a backup big man.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

The only positive thing is that our defence is still great!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice finish by Pitt.

Impressing me lately. 10 in the half. Well done big guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would probably rather see Terrel in this game rather than JJ. Harris can create his own shot, JJ can't.

We have no creators with Wade and Bron out, so Harris should get more minutes.

Would've liked to have seen a vintage Wade performance tonight, shame about the finger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's finally become a presence out there. Sucks that it took this long into the season though.

If anything, hopefully this leads to Spo deciding to leave Curry and Juwan Howard inactive for playoff games.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Would've liked to have seen a vintage Wade performance tonight, shame about the finger [/QUOTE] Wade County


+++


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DEX what a block!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

All our missed 3s where too strong!WTF!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Dexter could rain in his penchant for fouls, he would be pretty solid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong finish by Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel you have such awful hands. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario wtf man!

Jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Martin with 14. FOH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has his head up his ass tonight. Our role players are so damn inconsistent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pffft of course, that goes down.

SO TYPICAL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2B can you find out how many end of quarter shots have gone down against us this year?

We'd have to be leading the league by a mile, surely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> W2B can you find out how many end of quarter shots have gone down against us this year?
> 
> We'd have to be leading the league by a mile, surely.


That's more of a question for Haberstroh or Tim Reynolds. They pull these crazy stats out every night.


Still no Lebron to start the 2nd half. Please hold him out spo...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dunk by Dexter.

Less turnovers, more field goals...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why we dont start Mike Miller in games like this, I dont know. Might as well give him a ton of reps, he's important to our chances.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4th foul on Pittman, 15th turnovers.

**** this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Might as well put Curry in and see what happens?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Harris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'd only be down 3 if Crawford didnt hit that bullshit half court trey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333

Guess we found a strategy. Just keep shooting 3's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 333333 again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Harris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seraphin is real solid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, the only thing UD brings now is defensive rebounding. Thats it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D by Norris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-62 after 3

Great end to the quarter for the Heat. can they keep this up for 12 more minutes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller with the follow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller has been pretty solid tonight. 8 and 6 off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller with another offensive rebound and putback. Heat lead


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just tuned in, took a nap and slept past my alarm.

Miss much?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller again!

Heat lead for the 1st time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cartier Martin lulz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Just tuned in, took a nap and slept past my alarm.
> 
> Miss much?


Wade dislocated his left ring finger, other than that, nope..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Just tuned in, took a nap and slept past my alarm.
> 
> Miss much?


Wade disclocated a finger in the first couple minutes. Sucks.

Pittman been good. Miller been good. Rest been shit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WOooo Panthers win 3-2 series lead. Looks like nobody is playing I guess we're not too concerned with home court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shattier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLER! WOOO! 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is exactly what I want to see from Miller, especially with Wade and James out.

We so badly need to run him off more screens like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

yup, love seeing Mike getting screens, getting open and more importantly, hitting these open shots.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade dislocated his left ring finger, other than that, nope..


Wtf, how long does that take to heal like two weeks?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Wtf, how long does that take to heal like two weeks?


Its just about playing through some discomfort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's his non shooting hand atleast.

Still, Wade uses the left on post ups a tonm.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its just about playing through some discomfort.


Yeah I figured it would probably be pretty sore though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oooh in and out for Mike. Bummer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needs more Pittman


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me, our PG's suck so bad tonight.

6-0 Wizards run. Heat down 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's playing like shit as well, but we need Mario's shooting out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup - Cole has no range, and can't seem to penetrate anymore. Plus his passes are shit right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap Norris. GTFO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow nice finish Norris. Shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, cat quick move and layup by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio has been chucking up so much junk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Norris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Martin lulz.

Far out, how many scrubs do this to us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Cartier Martin shooting like Reggie Miller tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio wtf man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah Norris!

333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wall was dropping before contact!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade disclocated a finger in the first couple minutes. Sucks.
> 
> Pittman been good. Miller been good. Rest been shit.


What? I thought he was being maintenanced! Should've read some twitter. ****. Which hand?

I still love Norris' potential. He'll be good next year with a full offseason with the team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Norris, BAAAAAAD shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Have the Wiz played shitty? A little surprised we're even in this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: woooo!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Have the Wiz played shitty? A little surprised we're even in this.


Not really, they've been OK. Shooters have hit shots, they have been outrebounded by us badly though.

Killed us in transition off of our many many many turnovers....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sun Sports directors really are the worst. They choose the replay angle for that Rio play where the ref blocks the entire frame while he's scoring. Excellent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I really like how this Mario/Cole backcourt has looked this season. It obviously cant be used on most nights but when teams go small, we should try using this lineup more. But that's more for next regular season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Double double from MM tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What? I thought he was being maintenanced! Should've read some twitter. ****. Which hand?
> 
> I still love Norris' potential. He'll be good next year with a full offseason with the team.


Left hand


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh Norris...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cartier Martin torching us :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D on Martin there...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, thought Bane would brick atleast 1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only Bane Master Shat could be scoreless in this game.

:battier:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta rebound guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nene has shat all over Joel in this 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding has been our kryptonite all season. It would be almost fitting to lose out on the 1 spot because of it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Little surprised not to see more Pittman in this 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If any one play is going to bury us, I'd rather it be Wall to Nene, and not Cartier ****ing Martin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike did everything but hit the easy layup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD!!! HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:ud: !!!??!?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got a bad feeling. Cartier Martin ftw.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Really?OT this thing??Why??Well at least key players get more playing time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In 4 seconds, Wall can take two laps around the court. A lot of time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There we go. Wall 2 Nene.

**** this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Could see it coming too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bummer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I was talking about the previous Wall to Nene when I posted that. Didn't expect a second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did you take your time there, Mike? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I accepted the #2 seed a long time ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicago up 10 in the 4th with 11 minutes to go.

Good news tonight is that the Sixers won and keep the pressure on the Knicks. They have the same record.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, the Knicks are scarier without Stoudemire for mine. Means they get extra shooters on the floor - and they always fill it up against us.

Who didnt see that Wall to Nene pass coming though? Seriously - where was the rotation?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

This sucks!its not just the Bulls.THE FINALS too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I accepted the #2 seed a long time ago.


Same here. Hopefully the Bulls win tonight, clinch that 1 seed and we can continue resting Lebron and Bosh (Wade will already be out) without worrying about the standings.


Battle for 7th and 8th seeds. Games remaining:

76ers play @ NJ, @ Milwaukee and @ Detroit.

Knicks play @ Atl, LAC, and @Cha.

76ers definitely have the easier schedule while the Knicks play two teams who are still battling for positioning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Honestly, the Knicks are scarier without Stoudemire for mine. Means they get extra shooters on the floor - and they always fill it up against us.
> 
> Who didnt see that Wall to Nene pass coming though? Seriously - where was the rotation?


Yeah, either Mike or Shane missed the rotation there, but I also thought Joel played that pretty bad as well. He blitzed too hard and gave Wall almost a direct path to the basket. we should have told him to just sag down and if Wall wanted to take that J, you let him.


----------



## SLJ_MBA (Apr 21, 2012)

If Haslem can sniff out that play, he probably can bait J. Wall into a turnover. Hindsight is 20/20 but we play a little smarter we get the W. Well at least we can go into full maintenance mode now. I don't see the Bulls losing the rest if their games. As we see with Wade's injury it isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Could Wade play tomorrow through a dislocated finger? Spo: "We'll see. Fortunately, it was his left hand."


I'd actually like to see him play a bit in the last game in Washington, just so he can see how the finger will feel when its banged on. But he should let it heal a bit until that game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spoelstra said he didn't tell LeBron to go tape. "He was overzealous. But we quickly got on the same page about it."


Good. It wasnt Spo who called for that. Thought he almost lost his mind for a second when I heard Lebron went to go and tape up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

xrays were negative on the finger and the dislocation was put back in place, according to Spo.

He also said that Wade was the 3rd player on the last few weeks that had dislocated his finger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo says he thought about having LeBron play. "Of course it did. I'm human," Spo said, when asked if he considered it after Wade injury.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo says Dwyane Wade's finger was reset. "He's feeling fine right now." Spo didn't rule out chance of him playing Sunday. X-rays negative.


Looks like Wade has made up his mind on when he play again


> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Wade said he'll be ready to go for start of playoffs. Not sure about last 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So apparently we had a foul to give and no one used it. Spo hates using that doesnt he? Thats burned us a few times over the years that Spo's been coach.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So apparently we had a foul to give and no one used it. Spo hates using that doesnt he? Thats burned us a few times over the eyars that Spo's been coach.


damn thats a game changer too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still remember us not using the foul to give in the playoffs against Boston a couple of years ago. Paul Pierce ended up getting to his sweet spot and hitting a J on Dorell Wright at the buzzer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why we dont use the foul is beyond me. It makes way too much sense.

So naturally we dont use it....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's a play where our players need to supersede orders and take the foul where it feels right.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nope. Team Trainer Jay Sabol tried to pop it back in place and couldnt, then team doctor Harlan Selznick tried but could either so they took him to the locker room.


Wow that sounds painful.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Pitt racking up the dunks of late.


Wouldn't be surprised if he's just now getting into shape. Thank god there's no lockout this offseason, because clearly Dex can't control himself on his own in the summer.


----------

